# illustrator perspektivisch verzerren ...



## Psyclic (5. Juni 2003)

gibt es bei illustrator eine ähnliche möglichkeit objekte zu verzerren wie die folgende bei photoshop?:

wenn ich bei photoshop im transformieren modus mit gedrückter STRG taste an den ecken des objektes ziehe kann ich es ja perspektivisch verzerren.
geht das auch irgendwie mit illustrator ? brauche die letztendliche grafik im vektorformat...wenn es mit freehand oder so geht dann könnt ihr das auch posten...

danke


----------



## Guden (10. Juni 2003)

Was hast du denn für Sorgen?!?

Im Freehand gibts eine Funktion die heisst 3D-Rotation, und ab V.10 gibts dieses Perspektivraster, damit lässt sich schon was machen...

Gruß


----------



## Mythos007 (10. Juni 2003)

@  Psyclic - hallo erstmal 

Eine derartige Funktion vermisse ich auch bis über alle maßen beim
Illustrator ... ich glaube es ist nicht möglich habe schon alles 
versucht...

evtl. über den ex- und Import vom illu nach Photoshop ???


----------



## Psyclic (10. Juni 2003)

habs rausgefunden... es funzt zumindest annähernd.

über import/export durch ps/illu. gehts zwar auch aber so ists denk ich einfacher:

Effekte ---> verzerren und Verkrümmen ---> frei verzerren.

hab illu 10... ka ob des bei 9 oder tiefer auch geht.

gruß

psyc


----------



## Mythos007 (10. Juni 2003)

habe mich auch mal anderweitig erkundigt ... hier ein
sehr nützlicher hinweis aus dem adobe forum ...



> Wilhelm Adelberger - 10/6/03 4:10 (#1 von 1)   Geändert: 10-Jun-2003 at 04:14am PST
> 
> Natürlich, allerdings nicht mit dem Photoshop-Befehl.
> 
> ...


----------

